
Washington Post starts Facebook ad agency - taylorbuley
http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2011/01/19/post-starts-facebook-ad-agency.html
======
taylorbuley
Company named is called "SocialCode," but spoiler: it doesn't do any social
coding.

